# Feeling Guilty



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,

I have 2 rescued Doves/Pigeons (Rocky & Shelby) about 1 1/2 Months old now which I had to rear both. As of now, Rocky looks great, still waiting on Shelby to grow her feathers in just on the backside of her neck since I believe She had Canker and treated her accordingly. Now, I use to bring both birds to the roof of my building so they could interact with their so called flock, was working great until Rocky almost flew away, no more roof!

So, I started to bring them out on my balcony that I will be converting into an Aviary for my flock of Budgies, but today Rocky almost took off again which I was able to leap up and blocked him from getting over the blankets I put up so they would not try to fly off (worked great LOL...) glad I played Basketball in my days being that the roof of the balcony is about 12 feet high.

Anyways, I'm starting to feel bad about keeping them, but what choice do I have now, we are very bonded besides Shelby who continues to beat me with her wings.. oh joy! And the only place that I can think of to release them would be the beach which is about 20 minutes away since they would have plenty of food there and of course other birds. However, I would be worried about them since their food has always been handed to them and wonder how they would do getting food on their own..

All that said, does any one here have these birds as pets? and if so, how and where do you keep them?

Any advice would be very much appreciated!


Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Many of us have pet pigeons and they make great pets.
I used to have a room just for my pigeons where they used to fly free in it, but due to building management issues now I have to keep them in cages. They do get 6-8 hours/day out of the cages though They do great.
Now, if your guys are eager to leave you can try to do a soft release at the beach, where you mentioned. 
Take them every day to see the other pigeons in a carrier or cage and after about a week you can let them go. They will follow the other guys around and find food with them.
I guess it is best to follow your gut feeling if you want to let them go or keep them.

Reti


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Reti,

Makes me feel better! The room I have them in is about 18 x 18 which Rocky loves to fly around a bit and especially to the top of the door. Shelby is very content on her little box I made, its a few feet off of the floor, likes to be a little high. 

Overall, my concern is boredom...being in a room 24/7 can't be too much fun...So, my other question is and being I have Budgies, do these guys enjoy toys? maybe a plastic ball if I showed them how to play with it, things like that, or their not that intrigued like Budgies are with small balls, bells, etc...I was thinking of making a play gym or anything just to keep their mind busy etc..

Also, any thoughts if I put them in the Aviary with my Budgies and Love bird? Does any one think that would be okay since these birds are very gentle right?..

Thanks! 

Anthony


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

budgie14 said:


> ....Also, any thoughts if I put them in the Aviary with my Budgies and Love bird? Does any one think that would be okay since these birds are very gentle right?..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Anthony


Pigeons are, budgies arent.
Seriously, they may only be small budgies, but they are hookbills.
Should one even innocently annoy the other, A budgies beak can do serious damage to a pigeon.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

if you han weened them and always fed them than once they fly outside the balcony theyll probably come back to the balcony


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Q & TR...

Yea, I was not sure how my Keets would interact with Rocky & Shelby, but they are all very nice and tame, but like you said, you never know especially since Budgies are always in a pecking order with at least one female as the ruler so to speak

As for returning back to my balcony, I believe they would since we do have a great bond and yes, I hand fed them for a while until they started to eat seed and Veggies...That said, I would only fear of them getting hit by a car, poisoned, or killed by a Cat or Dog since we have quite a few strays around here.

Overall, this feed back has been helpful...I would like to hear more from others who have these guys for pets, for how long, how do you deal with the mess, etc?? I know most here from what I have read so far keep their birds in a cage. I don't, they have their own room which once I truly decide I am keeping them (think I am..LOL) I will definitely turn it into a very nice bird room for them which leads me to another question and its an odd one..

Do these birds actually like perches? reason I ask is, I have seen them very happily in a tree next to my apartment. Now, I'm from Long Island N.Y, never seen any pigeon/dove in trees...Up on a power line yes, but maybe just to take a break or look for food...The flock here seems to love trees...That said, and depending on some feed back, I will then know what direction to go in, in making my bird room for Rocky & Shelby by putting in a bunch of tree branches..

Please advise

Thanks a bunch!!

Anthony


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a bunch of different birds, including a tiel and they all get along fine, but I still always superwise them when out at the same time.
As for toys, my pijies favourite is bath time. I have a cat litter pan I fill with water a couple of times a week and they love taking baths. 
They have bricks as perches on the window sill and they like to watch out the window.
They also love tree branches and all kind of perches, but they do prefer the flat surfaces.
I haven't seen them playing with toys like parrots do. Oh, they do like mirrors, you can offer them one.
Don't worry they don't get bored, they find things to do.
You're right to worry about them when let outside, the dangers are many and I have heard tons of horror stories of how people lost their pets to predators, including humans.

Reti


----------

